# Comment nettoyer son G5 ?



## Matador (27 Novembre 2004)

Comment faites vous pour nettoyer de temps en temps l'intérieur de votre PowerMac G5 ? Quels sont les méthodes que vous préconisez ? Vous le faites tous les  combien de temps ?????

Moi j'utilise 4 outils :
1. Une bombe a air dépoussiérante 
2. Un pinceau plat pur soie n° 20
3. Un mini aspirateur turbo pour informatique  (que l'on peut acheter pour 10,50 ¤ chez conrad.fr)
4. Quelques chiffons doux non pelucheux pour la carcasse 

Je nettoie l'intérieur de mon PM G5 environ 3 fois par an.


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2004)

J'utilise un lance flamme.
Rien n'y resiste et après c'est nickel de chez nickel.


----------



## Yip (3 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise un lance flamme.
> Rien n'y resiste et après c'est nickel de chez nickel.




Pas bon pour les capteurs de température ça  :mouais: 

Perso je verse quelques litres d'acide dedans j'ouvre les fenêtres et je rince en pissant dessus.   



Bon sérieux ta méthode me semble la meilleure Matador, même si j'emploierais plutôt un pinceau n° 21...


----------



## appleman (3 Décembre 2004)

si ça c'est pas etre maniaque... :rateau:


----------



## laustralien2 (4 Décembre 2004)

J'opte pour la douche avec aprés shampoing pour le rincage

+ sérieusement c'est une question qui va se poser pour moi, même si l'air ambiant n'est pas très chargé, les ventilos aspirent tout ce qui passe!!!


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2004)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> 1. Une bombe a air dépoussiérante



j'aime pas trop les bombes car elles repoussent de par la préssion la poussière dans des endroits ou naturellement elle en viendrait pas.

l'aspirateur oui par contre


----------



## Calisto (5 Décembre 2004)

Moi ce que je voudrais savoir c'est plutôt la fréquence de vos nettoyages.
Un fois par an, deux, une fois par mois ?

J'ai mon G5 depuis 4 mois et je me demande si je devrais pas ui faire un brin de ménage. En tout cas merci pour le coup de l'aspirateur je préfére cette idée.

C.


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

Calisto a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je voudrais savoir c'est plutôt la fréquence de vos nettoyages.
> Un fois par an, deux, une fois par mois ?
> 
> J'ai mon G5 depuis 4 mois et je me demande si je devrais pas ui faire un brin de ménage. En tout cas merci pour le coup de l'aspirateur je préfére cette idée.
> ...


 Tout va dépendre de l'environnement du mac et du modèle, un portable par exemple ne s'ouvre pas aussi facilement qu'une tour. Il n'existe donc pas de recette ni de planning particulier, c'est à discrétion de chacun.


----------

